# Van Brunt grain drill.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I have an old Van Brunt/John Deere grain drill in my small lean-to. I can't find any numbers to indicate its age or a model number. I would post a few pictures but I can't find the cable to download pictures.
It has 22 drop tubes spaced 6" apart. The 46" tall steel wheels are 146" on center. Has 4 galvanized boxes. Two are 68"long X 14-1/2" wide X 16" deep. Two are 65" X 4-1/2" X 6". Two big cranks connected to two gear boxes and it has calibrations for flax, oats, barley, peas and wheat. 
Any idea as to a model number, age or worth?
Thanks.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

scrap iron value, to most.

it as the grain boxes and the grass boxes that were an option, most likely

are the cranks and gear boxes part of the power lifts?

what type metering device, double feed cups or sliding flutes?

most likely pre 1960's


here is a EE https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=1792&aid=31246&lid=8964377

I know the gearing was different on the steel wheel models and not familiar with the steel wheel models, evem the later rubber tire models have a few different gearing arrangements,

and on the few steel wheel models I have found "JD parts" (web site) does not support a parts cataloge on them any more. there apparenly a LR a EE ,F, FB, at least that sported steel wheels. that is what I have found refernce to,

most of the drills were offered in a number of diffrnet spacings, such as 6", 7", 8" 10" not all did, all spacings


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The two steel wheels will bring more than the complete drill


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

the cranks are probably the adjusters for the depth. The lifters are clutch driven and there should be a lever or 2 possibly with a scrap of rope or twine that would be pulled to drop and raise the openers. 
The openers can be single or double disc, the double being the preferred type.
The big boxes would be for the grain, the small ones would be for grass seed.
Most definitely pre 60's 

Around here you may get some interest from small timers or food plotters, but there are still some drills around on rubber that haven't been bought up and they will command a higher price.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Look on the ends of the large seed box for a brass or alumimum plate. That will have the model number and serial number.

Does yours have the single run or double run meters? Coiled flat metal seed tubes?

Yours would be a 22 x 6 drill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Get on YT Forums, then go to Implement Alley and ask yiour question. Youll find theres interest in it by some of thse there. My dad had a VB drill, and unless my worthless bro junked it out for the space its still there.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the education you folks are giving me. It does have double disc openers and the flat, coiled steel seed tubes. I gave it a good looking over again and found no brass or aluminum plate to indicate model or serial number. Inside the lid of the right big box (standing behind it) there is a message in red stenciled lettering, telling me to read the instruction manual before operating. I sure wish it would have told me where the instruction manual is.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Contact a JD dealer and ask about this Operator Manual: OM-N159296.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is what a quick Google search turned up:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...16,d.dmQ&fp=1c357c9aa09662f9&biw=1024&bih=571


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

do not know if this thread is still viable, but may help
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66241

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

this could possible answer some questions, but before using take a wrench and turn the shafs and make sure they turn freely before engaging the drives, the pages are form a John Deere book printed in the 40 or early 50's


----------



## ceramicbrad (Apr 20, 2014)

Snowfan said:


> I have an old Van Brunt/John Deere grain drill
> 
> Any idea as to a model number, age or worth?
> Thanks.


Hi. Yes. Model FF. (rare case model LL).Depends on the size of the steel wheels. 4' steel wheels are pre-1940. 5' and 6' are 1941-1945.
At auction they go for $200-$500.00 depending on condition. Some parts still available... owner manual is available. You can get you a parts manual for free. See: 
http://www.greenfarmparts.com/John-Deere-Farm-Tractor-Combine-Parts-s/364.htm


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to its worth, Ifg your needing to sow a couple doz different vaarities of grain or grass, Its worth ALOT.
Dad had an old horse drawn model JD VB drill. He used horses on it after he had got a tractor. one day a neighbor came iover and wanted to borrow a horse to make up his team for plowing. Dad wanted to sow grain. Neighbor asked, Why not cut the tongue and use the tractor. If youll let me use the horse, Ill come down and run the drill while you run the tractor. Dad didn't want to cut the tongue off, so he removed it and cut a tree and fashioned a tongue that I remember that if it is still in the lower middle part of the barn where dad left it on my worthless bros place now, its still got that tongue. Dad learned that he didn't need to be on the drill.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The steel wheels would bring close to $200.00 each in this area. VB drills were considered the best up to the mid 1960's in this area and many a small farmer still uses one to do their wheat.

 Al


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Heck we still use our old VB... does great for barley, alfalfa/orchard grass plantings. We run a variety of 2-3 drills in the fall to plant new hay fields....


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I still use Vanbrunts, very good drills IMO, not easy to move distances, 

I have B, RD, DR, and possibly one addition model number, many use the same parts, 

I have lever lifts, 2 with power lifts, I have 10 spacing and 7 inch spacings on the B drills, 

some will give them to you and most can be had in our area for $100 bill or less depending on the mood of the person that day, 


the two DR's are set up on a double hitch about 26'-27' feet wide instead of the 14' of a single drill, I have seen a triple hitch system, but moving it was a real mess, the doubles take up the entire road way, I have seen some special double hitches that allowed the second drill slide to in line with the first, for moving, and the other problem is the press wheels do not lift off the ground, in transport. 

mine are all rubber tires, on the one I have, all of mine are single disk openers,


----------



## ceramicbrad (Apr 20, 2014)

ceramicbrad said:


> Hi. Yes. Model FF. (rare case model LL).Depends on the size of the steel wheels. 4' steel wheels are pre-1940. 5' and 6' are 1941-1945.
> At auction they go for $200-$500.00 depending on condition. Some parts still available... owner manual is available. You can get you a parts manual for free. See:
> http://www.greenfarmparts.com/John-Deere-Farm-Tractor-Combine-Parts-s/364.htm


I need to add that since you stated your tubes were 6" apart it is most likely a model LL.


----------

